# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  1С:Ресторан.Фронт-Офис

## Нурсултан03

Помогите найти конфигурацию 1С:Ресторан.Фронт-Офис очень нужно. Заранее благодарен

----------


## ZahvatkiN

Присоединяюсь к просьбе, 1С:Предприятие 8. Ресторан. Фронт-офис очень актуальна и нужная штука, может получится с ней что-нибудь, на форуме есть и более круты отвязанные, а этой что странно нет.

----------


## djerrom

Тоже присоединяюсь к просьбе!
"на форуме есть и более круты отвязанные" - а можно написать или ссылку кинуть о чем речь?

----------


## dayton

1С:Предприятие 8. Ресторан. Фронт-офис леченная плиз

----------


## WWWolfhounD

Присоединяюсь. Заранее благодарен. Желательно 2.3.7.19

----------


## jasgyfjsdf

Актуально?

----------


## jasgyfjsdf

Релиз есть, но там СЛК от РАРУС, способов обхода пока не знаю

----------


## jasgyfjsdf

Могу залить на яндекс, если надо напишите

----------

vadik552 (16.12.2021)

----------


## vadik552

Актуально плиз!

----------


## nodirbek.gk

Можно мне тоже ссылку. Пожалуйста.

----------


## Ecletta

Можно ссылочку пожалуйста?

----------


## HUNTERUKR

тоже ищю на 8.3

----------


## tkatltcom

Можно ссылку пожалуйста?

----------


## serioga911

Можно ссылку пожалуйста serioga911@gmail.com

----------


## skorodum

Можно ссылку пожалуйста skorodum4@gmail.com

----------


## Yes_

1С:Предприятие 8. Ресторан. Фронт-офис 2_3_9_37.cf с СЛК от РАРУС, способов обхода не знаю
https://ru.files.fm/u/h4rc7kknw#/view/z5mt9dtxv

----------

aziz.anar (08.02.2022), ikalichkin (26.01.2022), popenko (26.01.2022)

----------


## aziz.anar

Можно мне тоже ссылку. Пожалуйста

----------


## Klassic

Можно мне тоже ссылку пожалуйста на почту denisvlad2005@mail.ru

----------


## Boabinga

Добрый день. Пришлите ссылку пожалуйста djilles@yandex.ru

----------


## Alexsandroid

Можно тоже ссылочку заранее благодарю alex-www@mail.ru

----------


## goldmivit

Здравствуйте!) Можно мне тоже ссылку пожалуйста на почту goldmivit@gmail.com

----------


## zaytsev

https://ru.files.fm/u/h4rc7kknw#/view/z5mt9dtxv удален файл. залейте пожалуйста или отправьте на почту owner@dept.com.ua

----------


## vlad420

Классная тема, жалко что по ссылке "Файлы в этой ссылке удалены" а можно еще этой ссылки повторить. ели что на почту тоже можно kvvboss69@gmail.com , был бы рад отписаться о тестировании, мне клиенту нужно демонстрацию провести, голову сломал как это сделать. Если поможете буду благодарен. Благодарность от установки пусть 30% = от 500 до 1500. Но Если он её купит эту конфу, благодарность могу только в руб в личку, так то это все легко конвертируется при желании)

----------


## PlumbumDragon

Здравствуйте!) Можно мне тоже ссылку пожалуйста на почту ferrum80@bk.ru

----------


## Elcan

Здравствуйте!) Можно мне тоже ссылку пожалуйста на почту elcansabiddinli@gmail.com

----------


## Samols

Здравствуйте! Можно мне тоже ссылку пожалуйста на почту darelsbn@gmail.com

----------


## DIABLOJOKER

Здравствуйте! Можно мне тоже ссылку пожалуйста на почту nrj-90@mail.ru

----------

